# GA nano CRS heaven



## viktorlantos (23 Jul 2011)

Cheers guys, i thought i share one of our nanos which we not published yet in a separate journal.

This is a 30 cube one. 
Eheim Ecco Pro 130 filtration
ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia substrate
ADA Mekong Sand decor
ADA Iron Wood
Pressurized CO2
ADA fertilizers
2x Wave 13W lamp
weekly 50% water changes with full RO 

This is not really a fine aquascape, as we just let the plants grow there and tried to show the nano advantages to our visitors. We have a few Boraras there an started with a small group of CRS which is expanded to a 70 shrimp around this time.

The current pictures i shot today as i remember the tank is 5 month old now.

The reason why i wanted to share it with you guys is the emers wonder. We let the plants grow for a while and the HC overgrown the moss on the wood and started to live outside of the water too. A bit later the hydrocotyle found its way out of the water too and grow nicely on the wood. I really love these emers things now. Gives an additional extra to the visual.

Here you go with the shots, like always your comments feedback are welcome.  














This is how it looked 3 weeks ago. In the middle:


----------



## Sonnyarba (23 Jul 2011)

Wow!   3 amazing nanos in a row!  Just keep up, this is great


----------



## Sentral (23 Jul 2011)

Nice to see some more cubes, these are very wild looking! Nice job


----------



## Mrmikey (23 Jul 2011)

Take a bow son


----------



## ghostsword (24 Jul 2011)

Dude, emersed is the way to go, I really don't understand why more people dot allow their plants to go emersed 
, especially with the amount of opent top tanks there are on the market now. 


.


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Jul 2011)

ghostsword said:
			
		

> Dude, emersed is the way to go, I really don't understand why more people dot allow their plants to go emersed
> , especially with the amount of opent top tanks there are on the market now.



Some plants looks amazing above water. Like the above Hydrocotyle Verticillata. Under water this has small leaf, but above the water you will see much larger and vivid green leaf structure. Also not need high humidity, just light and a bit of a water to survive.


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Jul 2011)

I shoot this video a week ago approx when i feed the shrimps in this tank. Thought i share it for shrimp lovers.
No spec grades mainly mixed ones here, but looks lovely.


----------



## James Marshall (24 Jul 2011)

Wow, the emersed growth of the Hydrocotyle is incredible, i've never seen it grow like thet.
I wonder how dense it would become if left.

Cheers,
James


----------



## ghostsword (24 Jul 2011)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> Wow, the emersed growth of the Hydrocotyle is incredible, i've never seen it grow like thet.
> I wonder how dense it would become if left.
> 
> Cheers,
> James


I'll send you a pic of something I've done last summer. Verticillata can become very dense, and cover a 30cm square area in under two weeks. Grows much better emersed than underwater, and just needs light and some sun, a I had it on the garden.


.


----------



## kev88 (25 Jul 2011)

How much was the lamp that you have on their? where can that be bought?


----------



## viktorlantos (25 Jul 2011)

kev88 said:
			
		

> How much was the lamp that you have on their? where can that be bought?



The lamps are: wave cosmos 13w Cheapo stuff but i kind of like it.  
2 of them is perform well above the 30 cubes. Can be rotated sideward which is very comfortable at maintenance. And can be leveled.



			
				skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> You're awesome!
> That's all



Thanks my friend.


----------



## ghostsword (26 Jul 2011)

James Marshall said:
			
		

> Wow, the emersed growth of the Hydrocotyle is incredible, i've never seen it grow like thet.
> I wonder how dense it would become if left.
> 
> Cheers,
> James



This is how big it will grow emersed, and this is on a 30cm cube exo terra.


Hydrocotyle Verticillata by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------



## Westyggx (26 Jul 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> http://vimeo.com/26445588
> 
> I shoot this video a week ago approx when i feed the shrimps in this tank. Thought i share it for shrimp lovers.
> No spec grades mainly mixed ones here, but looks lovely.



Nice vid Viktor, i wish my CRS would breed!!


----------



## nayr88 (27 Jul 2011)

Very nice viktor, keeping with you usual high standard mate


----------



## andrashodi (6 Aug 2011)

I like it very much!


----------



## hotweldfire (10 Aug 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

>



Viktor, do you have pics up of the tank on the left anywhere? If not, would you mind posting some?


----------



## Gary Nelson (10 Aug 2011)

Very nice Viktor, I'm really tempted to try a setup like this... Looks fantastic!


----------



## flyingfish (10 Aug 2011)

Love it Victor! Can we have a FTS of the other two tanks please. Also what wood did you use in the righthand tank?


----------



## viktorlantos (10 Aug 2011)

Cheers guys, sure will captre the others too to show you. Thanks for your nice comments. 

On the left we have a large stone with HM, parvula, staurogyne.
The right tank is transformed to a moss scape. With tiny red moor roots. Christmas moss, HC, Microsorum Needle Leaf is the new form. Originally we had Micranthemum Umbrosum in the back.


----------



## Tom.Verey (19 Aug 2011)

i like the three tank set up looks smart


----------



## viktorlantos (26 Aug 2011)

I trimmed the middle one and the left one this week, still the right one need a good trimming, but i thought i share it with you guys. I had to trim heavily the emers leaf on the center one as  the hydro become a meter long bushy stuff 

Guess need an additional trimming next week on all as they are still too jungle for me.


----------



## George Farmer (26 Aug 2011)

I love the central tank mate.  The Hydrocotyle protruding with the wood is fantastic!

Thanks for sharing, and keep up the great work!


----------



## nayr88 (26 Aug 2011)

Same, I really like the central scape, the woo and overflowing hydrocyte is pretty nice.

PLEAAAASE!! get some close-ups and errrm a little video too


----------



## James Marshall (30 Aug 2011)

three equaly spaced planted cubes in a line, always looks cool in my opinion   
I reckon that hydrocotyle could creep in to the other 2 tanks given half the chance.

Cheers,
james


----------



## Tom (30 Aug 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Same, I really like the central scape, the woo and overflowing hydrocyte is pretty nice.
> 
> PLEAAAASE!! get some close-ups and errrm a little video too




I think we need a video tour of the whole shop!


----------



## Mrmikey (3 Sep 2011)

3 stunning nanos there viktor, I bet you get a lot of comments from visitors. I hope u have them when I come over


----------



## Gill (3 Sep 2011)

All the Tanks are great, But agree that the central tank is the best.


----------

